

Livecast: Ann Arbor Hackathon - iamdev
http://ccgoose.com/channel/hack
Our group (part of the hackathon) built a simple livecasting app called goosecast.  We're using it to livecast the hackathon.<p>The presentation for goosecast can be found here:
http://ccgoose.com/channel/hacka2thon
======
swanson
For a first time event, all of the projects seem to be really high quality.
Kicking myself for not making the drive up...

~~~
rglover
Likewise, I'm in Ohio and decided not to go. Big mistake.

------
jonny2112
Congrats to goosecast on winning best app at Hacka2thon. You guys deserved it.

~~~
iamdev
Thanks so much!

------
renownedmedia
I would have gone, but I'm over here meeting YC today!

~~~
mcburton
I would have gone too, but I decided to get married this weekend instead.

~~~
renownedmedia
You could have gotten married AT the hacka2thon!

------
jimisir
pretty good app! the idea of liveblogging had been bouncing in my head for
some time. good to see someone build it. great potential

------
riceadam
goosecast is our entry for the hackathon, by the way. Thoughts so far?

~~~
antidaily
I like it alot. Whats with the domain name though?

~~~
riceadam
We changed the name of the app last minute, the domain will eventually be
goosecast.com. Twitter handle is @goosecast.

